
Silk Road 2 Founder Dread Pirate Roberts 2 Caught, Jailed for 5 Years - pseudolus
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kx59a/silk-road-2-founder-dread-pirate-roberts-2-caught-jailed-for-5-years
======
threwawasy1228
"White’s arrest took place in November 2014, but the case has remained largely
under-wraps because of the UK’s strict court reporting rules, which prohibit
journalists from covering some cases before their conclusion."

Any UK users want to comment on this? I was unaware this was a thing in the
UK, and it seems like a law ripe for abuse. Should trials like this be allowed
to go on in secret?

~~~
drak0n1c
In 2018 Tommy Robinson was imprisoned in solitary for over a month for doing a
video report on the sidewalk near the court where child grooming gangs were
facing trial. That led to massive protests and marches, many in the UK do not
like that restriction. Footage:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8jErMxCUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8jErMxCUA)

The wider public is essentially restricted from knowing about trial
proceedings in the UK. As a result it's not unusual for attention or knowledge
about major cases to die off after the initial notice, even though the court
cases go on for years.

~~~
teh_klev
> where child grooming gangs were facing trial

Let me fix that for you: "where _suspected_ child grooming gangs were facing
trial" \- innocent until proven guilty.

> In 2018 Tommy Robinson was imprisoned in solitary for over a month

This isn't true and is sensationalising the facts. Tommy Robinson's
imprisonment had been recorded as a criminal rather than a civil offence which
affects contact with the outside world (as it does with all criminal offenders
incarcerated in the UK).

"The failings also meant Robinson was recorded as a criminal, rather than
civil, prisoner and deprived of visits, free communications and other freedoms
he should have been allowed."[0]

Also Robinson, due to his notoriety, was not jailed with the general
population for his own safety:

"The appeal was launched outside the 28-day time limit for challenging
convictions, but was allowed after judges heard that legal meetings were
delayed by Robinson being held in “effective solitary confinement” _for his
own safety_."[0]

It would seem that even convicted and jailed criminals aren't huge fans of
Robinson's racist activities.

> That led to massive protests and marches

Only by the far right (BNP and EDL) who are still very much a minority in the
UK.

[0]: [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/tommy-
robinson-f...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/tommy-robinson-
free-prison-bail-appeal-hearing-edl-leader-leeds-a8472921.html)

------
qnsi
Great news for Dread Pirate Roberts 3

